
This is what a 50-qubit quantum computer looks like - SQL2219
https://www.engadget.com/2018/01/09/this-is-what-a-50-qubit-quantum-computer-looks-like/
======
phasecode
Linus (Tech Tips) did a really good walk through at D-Wave's facility here for
anyone who's interested:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60OkanvToFI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60OkanvToFI)

